# 8v forum AIM buddylist



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*ATTN: THIS LIST IS ACCURATE AS OF 3/16/04. FOR NEW SUBMISSIONS AND THE MOST UP-TO-DATE LIST CONTACT GREG (MDVDUBBER) THROUGH THE ACTIVE LIST HERE -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1293258 *

This is something that I want for us 8v guys to:
-Get live help if stuck in the middle of a project ( you know youve needed it before) 
-ask questions that you are too lazy/embarassed to post on vortex about
-B.S. about 8v's and other stuff
-Just learn more about these small hunks of metal we love 
-Have technical discussion about upgrades etc.
ICQ #'s are welcome, though im not an ICQ user.
AOL: BrianClayton85
.......................................................................................................................
*THE CONDENSED AOL LIST* 
_VORTEX===AIM============== LOCATION_ 
@[email protected]: Durty Eur0.......................Ontario
71super:warpspdtaco.........................Tennessee
89jettacoupe:kdawgatuw................. Washington
92mk2GTi:ruffryde009..........................Florida
a2-8v-pgh:dnigro341.........................Pennsylvania
A2SnailGolf ekwchoi.............................Canada
A2VW4life: Scotthollencamp3..............Minnesota
ATS:texasscirocco................................Texas
be158: Bennaee................................... Ohio
BlckJetta2.0: topsidesoul87...................Nevada
Cabby-Blitz:teamKAOS Veedub...........Wisconsin
Colraindub: JordanL55......................Massachusetts 
Coupe__88:BrianClayton85.....................Utah 
croberts8v:croberts8v......................... Alabama
DanielAdamsanAdamsUk...................York, Uk
Deniro: joeyzvdub............................Massachusetts
DigiFaNt:novacaineod...........................Kentucky
dUbcoupe:VdUbN1892........................Washington
Grego:gtigrego................................South Carolina
H2o:Wheel Man VW............................California
Hennessey833:hennessey8v..................Oregon
HiJinx:CausticFox.................................Arizona
Jazzbass240: Horsey0011.................Rhode Island 
JeTTaBoy86:VDubkidd86....................Connecticut
JoeBlow:MTBiker2..............................California
JsImber:jimber009.................................Ohio
jueve grande:crunkindopemr2................Georgia
Kervin:scirocco2you...............................Virginia 
malteseJhenomphat...........................Florida
MDVduber:mdvduber............................Maryland
Metho:METHO500.................................Virginia
mk38v:staind440...............................New Jersey
MKII420: NoComp420..........................New York
MrJetta88: ssvess................................New York
mxman:mxmang.............................Saskatchewan
ncvwnut:ncvwnut.................................Indiana
noodle32:swo9089413......................Pennsylvania
OneQuikMofo:Shortyd43.....................New Jersey
OneradMK1driver: OneradMK1driver. Pennsylvania 
PeterRabbit:Autocroser........................Michigan
PimpVW: PimpVW................................Florida
RoccinStrybs84:Syoungblood3................Illinois
Rocco_crossing: RocXing83.....................Iowa 
roccostudAdoellefeld.......................Washington
Sandspyder:Sandspydr...................... Arkansas
Scirocco_Clan_Man:sciroccoclanman.....Ontario
Scrulnik:scrulnik.............................North Carolina
seans85VW:gtiveedubber......................Florida
slumberbunny: golf8v1990....................Ontario 
Temporalwar:Temporalwar...................Alabama
vdubbermk2:vdubbermk2..................Connecticut
Veedub4me:Jettav5................................Ohio 
VegasJetta: Ledbug87...........................Nevada
VolksRacer2:VWGolf96GL...................Washington
vwvr6punkguy:vwvr6punkguy.................Virginia
.......................................................................................................................
That is the current list, If anyone requests that their info be removed, modified, etc. just hit me up on IM. Locations were added for reference and for cases in where people might be able to get local help if needed.
Have at it , keep it real http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*UPDATED MARCH 16, 2004* 
[

_Modified by Coupe__88 at 9:24 AM 3-16-2004_


_Modified by Coupe__88 at 12:28 PM 3-16-2004_


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

I think this is a great idea - if you download trillian (www.trillian.com) you can then talk to people regardless of what service they us - ICQ, AIM, MSN, Yahoo, everything.
AOL: DanAdamsUK
ICQ: 2938890
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dan


----------



## BlckJetta2.0 (Jun 27, 2003)

AOL... topsidesoul87


----------



## JsImber (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (BlckJetta2.0)*

jimber009


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (JsImber)*

AIM: RocXing83
Y!: Vexelectronics
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Not the smartest on complex things but this is def. going to help me with future problems and maybe others.
Maybe you should also list wether or not you are knowledgable all around or in certain areas so people know who to talk to on what subject areas.
AIM: TeamKaosVeeDub


----------



## croberts8v (Jun 27, 2003)

AIM: croberts8v


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: (croberts8v)*

Sometime I think a know a little, sometime I think I'm just lucky with my projects.
AOL: scirocco2you
MSN Zone: MKII_ABA_4K


----------



## slumberbunny (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (DanielAdams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanielAdams* »_I think this is a great idea - if you download trillian (www.trillian.com) you can then talk to people regardless of what service they us - Dan

Went to the site, it looks like span central... where is the link to 'download' said software? Cuz I'm a Yahoo guy...


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (slumberbunny)*

http://www.trillian.cc


----------



## slumberbunny (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe__88* »_http://www.trillian.cc

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slumberbunny (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (slumberbunny)*

Yahoo!: [email protected]
AIM: golf8v1990
Also, i've plopped a bunch of names into my aim/yahoo now and yippie... I can see if people are online... let's shoot da shiz...
edit: come on, lets get online here people... 



_Modified by slumberbunny at 7:03 PM 11-4-2003_


----------



## Deniro1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (slumberbunny)*

new to 1.8 8v with the 86 gti but ive got knowledge of 2.0
aim:joeyzvdub


----------



## A2SnailGolf (Jun 16, 2002)

yeah,very good idea.
AOL:ekwchoi


----------



## Colraindub (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (A2SnailGolf)*

AIM: JordanL55
Pretty literate, grown up on old Vw's and drive old Vw's.


----------



## MrJetta88 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Colraindub)*

[email protected]


----------



## PimpVW (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (MrJetta88)*

AIM: PimpVW
know a little about air cooled and a little about 8vs


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (PimpVW)*

AIM: NoComp420
Yahoo!: same thing, but i rarely go on yahoo. 






































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































I'm bored, as u can see, lol


----------



## Yellow Snow (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (slumberbunny)*

Aim: Jettav5


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

I have had my share of problems with my 8v to know a little at lease
AOL: Scotthollencamp3
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (A2VW4life)*

AOL: VWGolf96GL
Decent general knowledge, fairly competent with racing questions, very knowledgeable about wheel/tire tech.


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (A2VW4life)*

[email protected]
mxmang - yahoo
mxmang - aol
63653306 icq
if youare on trillian or wanting it, go get pro off kazaa, cracked etc


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (mxman)*

Ive added all of you to my list , feel free to IM me about anything, Im no expert but I have had lots of experience with 8 or more VW's cant remember how many i had . A1 and A2 digifant 2 mainly. Im glad this is goin well, dont be afraid to hit up a question with one of us , I have used it already for stuff like bolt sizes etc. bump


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*

same here, every AIM sn above my reply is in my buddy list, great thread coupe_88! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe__88* »_Ive added all of you to my list , feel free to IM me about anything, Im no expert but I have had lots of experience with 8 or more VW's cant remember how many i had . A1 and A2 digifant 2 mainly. Im glad this is goin well, dont be afraid to hit up a question with one of us , I have used it already for stuff like bolt sizes etc. bump

Yeah, what he said...except change " 8 or more VW's " to "30-40 VW's".










_Modified by VolksRacer2 at 12:08 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
Yeah, what he said...except change " 8 or more VW's " "to 30-40 VW's".









WOW!!!!
_Coupe_88_ , you are 18 years old and have already had 8 cars thats just crazy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have had 1 VW and just cant let the thing go. But I do plan on getting a 2nd one soon. 
But I do have an Alfa Romeo, which happens to have more problems then my Vw, go figure










_Modified by Fst'N'Frs at 11:37 PM 11-5-2003_


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re:*

[email protected]
ICQ-173125822
AOL- sciroccoclanman


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

aim - dnigro341


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

Aim - texasscirocco
Yahoo - ATSGTX
ICQ - 32918816
MSN - [email protected]


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (ATS)*

a bump for anyone who hasn't seen or contributed. last chance cefore it falls away into the archives


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe__88* »_a bump for anyone who hasn't seen or contributed. last chance cefore it falls away into the archives









DITTO!!!!


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (MKII420)*

I've got a couple of VW's and have delved into the 8V digi more than a bit. I'm rarely on AOL, but with all the work I'm doing on my cars, I'm usually on Vortex a couple times/day.
Greg Rogers - Maryland
Vortex: mdvduber
AOL: mdvduber


----------



## Scrulnik (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (MDVDuber)*

I live in NC, and I've had two Rabbits, though that was six years ago. I'm starting over with an 85 Cabby I picked up this summer. 8v is the way to go!
Andrew Cichetti
live in : North Carolina
AIM : scrulnik
I probably won't use AIM for much, but it's set to open every time I check my email with Outlook Express, so I'll get your messages.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Scrulnik)*

Well most know me in the MK2 forum. I currently own 7 Volkswagen's 6 MK2(4 Jetta's, 2 Golf's, 1 GTI and a 98 Jetta). Ive been into Volkswagens for over 15 years. Im the owner of Watertuners Co. in LongIsland NY and i have been a Vw tech for 10+ yrs now. My specialty is 8v's, and 8v Turbo's. I currently have 3 turbo project's for those who dont know. VR6T with ITB's, Xflow/G60 Turbo, and a 2.0T all with forged internal's. I also have a growing MK2 forum( MarkTwo ) and the founder of Klub MarkTwo, 6 state's and 100 member's deep. My...

Edit: IM me for AIM, ICQ, and MSN due to toomany retard's IMing me for no reason




_Modified by I Wuz BottlFedG60 at 12:52 PM 11-13-2003_


----------



## 92mk2gti (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

aim: ruffryde009
owned mk2 
have a miata
and gettin a mk3


----------



## seans85vw (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

AOL:
gtiveedubber
I know an average amount about 8valves. Cams, carbs mainly


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (seans85vw)*

Its only necessary that I resurface this thread, theres gotta be some new guys seeking help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeblow (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

this sounds cool here is my buddy name.
MTBiker2
I have done an ABA swap, Clutch repair, some electrical (Although not my thing), And have replaced all suspension parts (except rear trailing arm bushings) and have done most steering (tie rods and bushings). I think on the mechanics scale of 1-5 with 5 being a one man shop and 4 being some welding expierience I rated a three.
So Ill help with whatever I can if im online.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (joeblow)*

add my name to the list! I have part AND knowledge! 
Ledbug87 - aim


----------



## OneradMK1driver (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

OneradMK1driver OneradMK1driver Pennsylvania


----------



## be158 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (VegasJetta)*

know some stuff....








AIM: Bennaee


----------



## JeTTaBoy86 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (be158)*

AOL: VDubkidd86


----------



## OneQuikMofo (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (JeTTaBoy86)*

i knows a wee bit








AIM: Shortyd43


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (OneQuikMofo)*

AOL: Syoungblood3


----------



## jueve grande (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (RoccinStrybs84)*

AIM: crunkindopemr2


----------



## noodle32 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

swo9089413 <-----Anyone need help here is my AIM s/n!


----------



## Grego (May 17, 1999)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

AIM: gtigrego
Y!: ginster_gti
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## 71super (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

71super:warpspdtaco-----tennessee


----------



## bunnytrigger81 (Oct 8, 2003)

nobody in Arkansas?


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (bunnytrigger81)*

finally have access to a computer again.... all updated


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*

Name: Garrett Rhodes
AIM: Temporalwar
State: Alabama
City: Huntsville


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

name: Peter 
AOL: PAdoellefeld
Location: Washington (state)


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

AOL ( METHO500 ) ---- Northern VA


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

AOl- vdubbermk2 Hartford Connecticut


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

AOL -vdubbermk2 Hartford Connecticut


----------



## ncvwnut (Jun 5, 2000)

aol and Yahoo: ncvwnut


----------



## Sandspyder (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (bunnytrigger81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnytrigger81* »_nobody in Arkansas?









I am.








1960 type1 resto project
1973 type1 Who knows what will come of it project
1985 Golf Gotta good deal on it project
1996 Jetta Parts getter
[email protected]
AIM: Sandspydr














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2o (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

AIM: Wheel Man VW
Yahoo: VeeDubZen


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

get your in here I use this alot!!


----------



## 89JettaCoupe (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

This post is an awesome idea, sign me up.
aim: kdawgatuw


----------



## jazzbass240 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (89JettaCoupe)*

Throw me on: AIM: Horsey0011
General knowledge of various 4 cylinders including 1.8 VW, 80's 2.2 2.5 mopar, and redblock Volvo's
Not the best, but always willing to give a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk38v (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (jazzbass240)*

aol= staind440


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (mk38v)*

Im glad that more people are hopping on the 8v forum, I hope this list has helped some people out etc. im not dead YET, just back from a 1 week vacation and soon enough im going on a 2 year vacation so no, im not dead ... YET


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

aim- vwvr6punkguy
fairfax, va
a2 jetta 8v
a3 gti vr6


----------



## blacked out gti (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (vwvr6punkguy)*

I have a 1979 rabbit. Little knowledge of just about everything. Had a 1.7L, working on a 1987 GTi motor for my bunni. AOL: GTi97VR6
maybe somone can reoganize this post and list all the names on the first page.


----------



## eduardopepe (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: (92mk2gti)*

nobody from kansas?


----------



## dUbCoupe (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (eduardopepe)*

I can try to help if ppl need it..........IN washington...........VdUbN1892


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (92mk2gti)*

Since im leaving this place, maybe someone who will be here for a while can take the list and maintain it to keep it growing with new members. If anyone wants to, just tell me thanx


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*

Greg (MDVdubber) has volunteered to take over the thread. He should be making a duplicate of this thread. All inquiries to be on the AIM list should be directed to him and his thread CIAO!


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*

coupe__88's da man!!! he's my bently, everything i needed help on, i asked him, sux he's gonna be leaving for 2 years!


----------



## maltesej (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

add me on the list. i am buying my 91 gti next week 
Jimmy WPB Florida
aim: phenomphat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeterRabbit (Nov 22, 2003)

*Buddy List*

Great Idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's mine-
AIM- Autocroser
Location- Michigan


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

novacaineod---------Kentucky


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (DigiFaNt)*

OK Everyone. I've reproduced the first post (AIM list) in a new thread. Check it out and give me any suggestions for improvement. Also, let me know if you think we should include the 2 pages of posts from the original thread before we get it deleted.
Also, feel free to ask me for help the way many of you did Coupe_88, but I warn you, I am like Luke Skywalker compared to the Jedi Council of Coupe_88, Daniel Adams et al.


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (MDVDuber)*

lol you funny greg. I appreciate the kind words, I think you should just make a link to this post from the new one in case anyone wanted to look back for reference. 

oh yes, and go ahead and remove my name from the heading if you want










_Modified by Coupe__88 at 11:12 AM 3-16-2004_


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8v forum AIM buddylist (Coupe__88)*

Here is a link to the new post, with the active list: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1293258


----------

